# Sticky  UK Dog Rescue Directory **CURRENTLY UNDER CONSTRUCTION**



## simplysardonic

I have decided to create this sticky as a reference point for people looking to rescue* a dog & will be updating it regularly as & when I can.

Although I have locked this so that it doesn't too long & confusing (& also so people who've been turned down can't air any grievances) please feel free to PM me with your own recommendations.​
The thread will be listed as follows:
Post #1: General information
Post #2: National & international rescues
Post #3-23: A-Z of UK rescues, by county
Post #24-28: A-Z breed specific rescues

Key:
_R_- rehomes dogs from Romania
_S_- rehomes dogs from Spain
_G_- rehomes dogs from Greece
_C_- rehomes dogs from Cyprus

I will get round to doing stickies for all the other species' forums when I get the time.

I would really appreciate everyone's patience with me on this, it's not going to happen overnight

_*Petforums is not in any way affiliated to any one rescue organisation, it is down to the adopter to contact the rescue they are interested in directly_


----------



## simplysardonic

*Nationally based dog rescues A-Z by Organisation.*

Battersea Dogs & Cats Home
https://www.battersea.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Battersea/

Blind Dog Rescue UK
https://www.bdruk.org/
https://www.facebook.com/BlindDogRescueUK/

Blue Cross
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/rehome/dog
https://www.facebook.com/thebluecrossUK/

Dogs Trust
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/
https://www.facebook.com/DogsTrust/

National Animal Welfare Trust
https://www.nawt.org.uk/rehoming/dogs
https://www.facebook.com/nawt.org.uk/

Oldies Club
http://www.oldies.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/OldiesClub/

RSPCA
https://www.rspca.org.uk/findapet/rehomeapet
https://www.facebook.com/RSPCA/

SSPCA
https://www.scottishspca.org/rehome/
https://www.facebook.com/scottishspca/

*Internationally based dog rescues A-Z by country.*

*Bulgaria*

*Cyprus*

*Greece*
Desperate Greekies
http://www.desperategreekiesdogrescue.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/107859349251266/about/

Greek Animal Rescue
https://greekanimalrescue.com/adopt-a-dog/
https://www.facebook.com/greekanimalrescue/

Healing Paws Animal Rescue
http://www.healingpawsanimalrescue.com/

New Life Greek Rescue
http://www.newlifegreekrescue.com/
https://www.facebook.com/New-Life-Greek-Rescue-330609473796310/

*Romania*
Sadie's Stray Dog Rescue
https://www.sadiesstraydogrescue.com/
https://www.facebook.com/sadiesdogrescue/

*Spain*
Galgos Del Sol
http://galgosdelsol.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Galgos-del-Sol-175718192447988/?ref=br_rs


----------



## simplysardonic

*A

Aberdeenshire.
*
Barking Mad Dog Rescue (_R_)
https://www.barkingmaddogrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/BarkingMadDogRescue/

BARRK
http://barrk.co.uk/

DAWGS
http://dawgs.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/dawgsaberdeen

Grantown Dog Rescue
http://grantowndogrescue.co.uk/

Mrs Murray's Dog & Cat Home
http://www.mrsmurrays.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/mrsmurrayshome/

*Anglesey*
*
Angus
*
Animal Rescue Centre Arbroath
http://www.arcarbroath.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/animalrescuecentre/timeline

SSPCA
https://www.scottishspca.org/rehome/our-centres/angus,-fife-and-tayside/

*Antrim*

7th Heaven Animal Rescue Trust
https://www.7thheaven.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/7thHeavenAnimalRescue/

Benvardin Animal Rescue Kennels
http://www.benvardinkennels.com/

Crosskennan Lane Animal Sanctuary
http://www.crosskennanlane.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/CrosskennanLane/

Dogs Trust Ballymena
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/our-centres/ballymena/

Mid Antrim Animal Sanctuary
http://www.midantrimanimalsanctuary.org/
https://www.facebook.com/midantrimanimalsanctuary

*Argyllshire*

Argyll Animal Aid
http://argyllanimalaid.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/argyll.animalaid/

*Armagh

Ayrshire
*
Islay Dog Rescue
https://www.islaydogrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/islay.dogrescue/

SSPCA Ayrshire & SW Scotland Branch
https://www.scottishspca.org/rehome/our-centres/ayrshire-and-south-west-scotland/


----------



## simplysardonic

*B*

*Banffshire*

Banff and Aberdeenshire Rescue & Rehoming Kennels
www.barrk.co.uk

*Bedfordshire
*
Albery Dog Rescue
http://www.alberydogrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/ALBERYDOGRESCUE/

Appledown Rescue and Rehoming
http://appledownrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/68892502164/about/

RATS- Rehoming Animal Telephone Service
http://www.rats-animalrescue.co.uk/

*Berkshire
*
Battersea Old Windsor site
https://www.battersea.org.uk/about-us/visit-us/visit-battersea-old-windsor

Binfield Dog Rescue
http://binfield.dogrescues.org/index.php
https://www.facebook.com/binfielddogs/

Diana Brimblecombe Animal Rescue Centre
http://www.dbarc.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/DBARCBerks/

Dogs Trust Newbury
https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/our-centres/newbury/

Pine Ridge Dog Sanctuary
http://pineridgedogsanctuary.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Pine-Ridge-Dog-Sanctuary/1665922730338517

*Berwickshire*

Borders Pet Rescue
http://www.borderspetrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/BordersPetRescue/?ref=br_rs

*Brecknockshire*

*Buckinghamshire*

HULA Animal Rescue
http://www.hularescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/hulaanimalrescue

Stokenchurch Dog Rescue
http://stokenchurchdogrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/StokenchurchDogRescue/?ref=br_rs

*Buteshire*


----------



## simplysardonic

*C*

*Caernarfonshire*

*Caithness*

*Cambridgeshire.*

Animal Helpline Dog Rescue
http://www.homes4dogs.co.uk/welcome/4524502846

A Second Chance Rescue
http://asecondchancerescue.co.uk/

Wood Green
https://www.woodgreen.org.uk/

*Cardiganshire*

Animal Rescue Cymru
http://www.animalrescuecymru.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/ArcAnimalRescueCymru/

West Wales Poundies
http://www.westwalespoundies.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/131878140338745/?fref=ts

*Carmarthenshire*

Lizzie's Barn Sanctuary
http://www.lizziesbarn.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/caninerescueandrehab/

Many Tears Animal Rescue
http://www.manytearsrescue.org/index.php
https://www.facebook.com/manytearsrescue/

*Cheshire*
Manchester & Cheshire Dogs Home
http://www.dogshome.net/

Warrington Animal Welfare
http://www.warringtonanimalwelfare.org.uk/

*Clackmannanshire

Cornwall
*
Gables Farm Dogs & Cats Home
http://www.gablesfarm.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/GablesFarm/

K9 Crusaders Dog Welfare
http://www.caninecrusaders.org.uk/
*
Cromartyshire

Cumberland*

*Cumbria*

Animal Concern West Cumbria
http://animalconcernwest.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/192932740542/about/

Animal Rescue Cumbria
https://www.animalrescuecumbria.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/AnimalRescueCumbria/

Eden Animal Rescue
http://www.edenanimalrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Eden.Animal.Rescue/

Morgan's Dog Rescue
https://www.facebook.com/Morgans-Dog-Rescue-244076885635414/

Oak Tree Animals' Charity
https://www.oaktreeanimals.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/OakTreeAnimalsCharity/


----------



## simplysardonic

*D*

Denbighshire

Derbyshire

Devon

*Dorset*

Margaret Green Animal Rescue
https://www.margaretgreenanimalrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/margaretgreenanimalrescue/

Waggy Tails Rescue
http://www.waggytails.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/WaggyTailsRescueDorset/
*
Down*

Assisi Animal Sanctuary
http://www.assisi-ni.org/
https://www.facebook.com/AssisiAnimalSanctuary/

Dumbartonshire

Dumfriesshire

Durham


----------



## simplysardonic

*E*

East Lothian

*Essex*

Danaher Animal Home
http://www.rspcaessex.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/DanaherAnimalHome/

Wallace Kennels
http://www.wallacekennels.com/
https://www.facebook.com/WallaceKennels/


----------



## simplysardonic

*F*

Fermanagh

*Fife*

Second Chance Kennels
http://www.secondchancekennels.org/

Flintshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*G*

*Glamorgan*

Friends of the Dogs
http://www.friendsofthedogs.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Friendsofthedogswales/
*
Gloucestershire*

Gloucestershire Animal Welfare Association and Cheltenham Animal Shelter
http://gawa.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/cheltenhamanimalshelter/

Starfish Dog Rescue
http://starfishdogrescue.co.uk/index.html
https://www.facebook.com/StarfishDogRescue

*Greater Manchester*

Pennine Pen Animal Rescue
http://penninepen.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/ppar394

Rochdale Dog Rescue
http://www.rochdale-dog-rescue.com/
https://www.facebook.com/RochdaleDogRescue/

Guernsey


----------



## simplysardonic

*H*

Hampshire

Herefordshire

*Hertfordshire*

Glendee Dog Rescue
http://www.glendeedogrescue.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/580057412010845/about/

Huntingdonshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*I*

Inverness-shire

Isle of Man


----------



## simplysardonic

Jersey


----------



## simplysardonic

*K*

*Kent*

Last Chance Animal Rescue
https://www.lastchanceanimalrescue.co.uk/

Kincardineshire

Kirkcudbrightshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*L*

Lanarkshire

*Lancashire*
Animal Care Lancaster
http://www.animalcare-lancaster.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/animalcarelancs/

Freshfields Animal Rescue
https://www.freshfields.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/freshfieldsrescue/

Wolfwood
http://www.wolfwood.co.uk/index.html
https://www.facebook.com/groups/249087264831/about/

*Leicestershire*

East Midlands Dog Rescue
http://www.eastmidlandsdogrescue.org/
http://www.eastmidlandsdogrescue.org/
Leicester Animal Aid
http://www.leicesteranimalaid.org.uk/

Lincolnshire

London

*Londonderry*

Causeway Coast Dog Rescue
http://causewaycoastdogrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/causewaycoastdogrescue/


----------



## simplysardonic

*M*

Merionethshire

Middlesex

Midlothian

*Monmouthshire*

All Creatures Great & Small
http://www.allcreaturesgreatandsmall.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/allcreaturesanimalsanctuary/

Montgomeryshire

Morayshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*N
*
Nairnshire
*
Norfolk.*

CARE
http://www.care-uk.com/

FAITH (For Animals In Trouble There's Help)
http://www.faithanimalrescue.co.uk/page4.html

Hillside Animal Sanctuary
http://www.hillside.org.uk/HillsideDogRescue_000.htm

Meadowgren Dog Rescue
http://dogrescuenorfolk.com/

NASA (Norfolk and Suffolk Animal) Trust
http://www.nasatrust.co.uk/

PACT (People for Animal Care Trust)
https://www.pactsanctuary.org/

Safe Rescue (_R_)
http://www.saferescuefordogs.com/

Northamptonshire

*Northumberland*

Alexa's Animals
https://www.alexasanimals.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/485574831483398/about/

BARK (Berwick Animal Rescue Kennels)
Berwick Animal Rescue Kennels
https://www.facebook.com/BerwickAnimalRescue/

PARRT (Peoples Animal Rescue and Rehoming Team)
http://parrt.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Parrt-116303265116009/

Nottinghamshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*O*

Orkney

Oxfordshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*P*

Peeblesshire

Pembrokeshire

Perthshire


----------



## simplysardonic

*R*

Radnorshire

Renfrewshire

*Rhondda Cynon Taff*

Hope Rescue
http://www.hoperescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/HopeRescueWales/

Ross-shire

Roxburghshire

Rutland


----------



## simplysardonic

*S*

Selkirkshire

Shetland

Shropshire

Somerset

Staffordshire

Stirlingshire

*Suffolk*

Suffolk and Essex Small Animal Rescue
http://www.sesaw.co.uk/

*Surrey*

Rescue Remedies
http://www.rescueremedies.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/676797962392764/about/

*Sussex*

Arundawn Dog Rescue
https://www.arundawndogrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/arundawn7/

Happy Paws Puppy Rescue
http://www.happypawspuppyrescue.co.uk/

Kit Wilson Trust
http://www.kitwilsontrust.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/kitwilsontrust/

Sutherland


----------



## simplysardonic

*T*

*Tyne & Wear*

Bryson's Animal Shelter
http://www.brysons.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/224094024394/

Newcastle Dog & Cat Shelter
http://www.dogandcatshelter.com/index.html
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Newcastle-Dog-and-Cat-Shelter/182851575082647

Pawz for Thought
http://www.pawzforthought.org/

Tyrone


----------



## simplysardonic

*W*

*Warwickshire*

Pawprints Dog Rescue
http://www.pawprintsdogrescue.org/contact-us/
https://www.facebook.com/Pawprints-Dog-Rescue-Dogs-Available-618103218224575/

Ruff Luck Rescue
http://www.ruffluckrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/ruffluckrescue

West Lothian

*West Midlands*

The Animal House Rescue
http://www.theanimalhouserescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/The-Animal-House-Rescue-309341556434/

Westmorland

Wigtownshire

Wiltshire

Worcestershire


----------



## simplysardonic

*Y*

*Yorkshire*

Linbee Dog Rehoming
http://www.linbee.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/LinbeeDogRehoming/

Pennine Animal Welfare Society
https://www.pennineanimalwelfaresociety.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Pennineanimalwelfare/?fref=ts


----------



## simplysardonic

*A-Z Breed specific rescues.*

*A*

Affenpinscher
http://www.affenpinscher.club/rescue-or-older-affens.html

Afghan Hound
http://www.wahc.co.uk/rescue.html
http://ahcs.homestead.com/rescue.html
http://ahaonline.co.uk/activities/rescue.html

Airedale Terrier
https://airedalerescue.org.uk/
http://www.airedaleclub.org.uk/rescue.html
http://www.seatc.com/rescue.html
https://www.airedale-terrier-club-of-scotland.co.uk/breed-rescue/

Akita (American & Japanese Akita Inu)
http://www.akitarescue.org.uk/
http://www.friendsofakitas.co.uk/
http://www.jawt.co.uk/
http://akitarescueni.wixsite.com/akitarescueni

Alaskan Malamute
http://malamuterescue.org.uk/

American Bulldog
http://www.ambulldogrescue.co.uk/

American Cocker Spaniel
https://www.facebook.com/groups/191406618569/about/

American Water Spaniel

Anatolian Shepherd Dog
http://www.karasrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/KARASRescue/

Australian Cattle Dog
https://australiancattledogsociety.co.uk/rescue/

Australian Kelpie
https://www.kelpie-welfare.org/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/260477047372290/?fref=nf

Australian Shepherd
https://www.ascuk.co.uk/information/rescue/
https://www.facebook.com/AscukRescueAndRehomingForAustralianShepherds/

Australian Silky Terrier
https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/display.aspx?breed=6147&id=532

Australian Terrier

Azawakh

*B*

Basenji

Basset Bleu de Gascogne
http://adoptagriffon.org.uk/breed-info/bleu-de-gascogne
https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/display.aspx?breed=1116&id=1871
https://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/display.aspx?breed=1116&id=2689

Basset Fauve de Bretagne
http://www.bassetfauvedebretagneclub.com/fauve-rescue

Basset Griffon Vendeen
http://www.bgvclub.co.uk/welfare-rescue

Basset Hound
http://bassethoundwelfare.org.uk/
http://www.bassethoundrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Basset-Hound-rescue-UK-by-Lyn-Bailey-1437174343238316/

Bavarian Mountain Hound
http://www.bmhs.org.uk/rescue.html

Beagle
http://www.beaglewelfare.org.uk/
http://www.beaglefreedomproject.org/adopt-dog
http://www.beaglebuddies.co.uk/

Bearded Collie
http://www.beardedcollieclub.co.uk/rescue.php

Beauceron
http://www.bearrescuerehoming.co.uk/

Bedlington Terrier
http://www.bedlingtonrescue.co.uk/

Belgian Shepherd Dog (Groenendael, Laekenois, Malinois & Tervueren)
http://www.nbsdc.co.uk/rescue.htm
http://www.bsdaofgb.co.uk/belgian-shepherd-rescue
https://www.facebook.com/BelgianShepherdRescueUk/

Bergamasco

Bernese Mountain Dog
http://bmdcos.btck.co.uk/BerneseRescueScotland
http://bernesewelfare.btck.co.uk/
http://bernese.co.uk/rescue/

Bichon Frise
http://www.bichonfriserescue.co.uk/

Bloodhound
http://www.bloodhoundlifeline.org.uk/

Bolognese
http://britishbologneseclub.co.uk/bolognese/#rehoming

Border Collie
http://www.bordercollierescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/BorderCollieRescueUK/
http://www.bordercollietrustgb.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/bordercollietrustgb/?ref=br_rs
http://valgraysbcrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/160842204801/
http://www.thebordercolliespot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/thebordercolliespot/
http://www.wiccaweys.co.uk/start.html
http://www.protectingprelovedbordercollies.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/protectingprelovedbordercollies
http://www.fostbc.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/The-Freedom-of-Spirit-Trust-for-Border-Collies-212277655469236/

Border Terrier
http://www.borderterrierwelfare.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/BorderTerrierWelfareUk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/747171195333687/about/

Borzoi
https://www.facebook.com/groups/174416785977349/

Boston Terrier
http://www.ukbostonterrierrescue.co.uk/
http://thebostonterrierclub.co.uk/boston-terrier-rescue/

Bouvier Des Flandres
https://bouvierclub.co.uk/rescue-welfare/
https://www.bouvierwelfare.co.uk/

Boxer
http://www.boxerrescuesouthern.co.uk/Pages/default.aspx
http://www.boxerwelfarescotland.co.uk/
http://www.hcbw.org.uk/
https://www.norfolkboxerrescue.co.uk/
http://www.nayboxerrescue.co.uk/
http://www.thescottishboxerclub.co.uk/newrescue.php
http://www.tvbr.org.uk/
http://www.boxerdogrescue.co.uk/
http://www.joeyslegacy.co.uk/
https://www.csdboxerrescue.org.uk/
http://www.boxerrescue.co.uk/index.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1
http://www.niboxerrescue.co.uk/index.html

Bracco Italiano

Braque D'Auvergne

Braque du Bourbonnais

Briard
http://www.thebritishbriardclub.org.uk/rescue-enquiries.html
http://www.briards.org.uk/portal/index.php?page=17

Brittany
http://www.brittanyclub.co.uk/the-breed/brittany-rescue-rehoming/

Bull breeds (general)
http://www.bulliesinneed.info/
https://www.facebook.com/bulliesinneeddogrescueUK/
http://www.allbullierescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/479110495598800/about/
http://www.babs-rescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/BoxerandBullySaviours/

Bull Terrier (including Miniature)
http://www.bullterrierwelfare.com/
http://thebullterrierrescuetrust.co.uk/
http://adoptabullterrierrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/adoptabullterrrierrescue/
http://www.absolutebullterriers.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Bullterrierrescuetrust/about/
https://www.facebook.com/ebtrescue/
http://www.bedsforbullies.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Bedsforbullies-Sanctuary-LTC-with-TLC-531200026955557/

Bulldog
http://www.bulldogrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/BulldogRescue/
http://www.theedwardfoundation.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/theedwardfoundation

Bullmastiff
https://bullmastiffwelfare.weebly.com/
http://bullmastiffrescueandadoption.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Bullmastiffrescueuk/about/
*
C*

Cairn Terrier
http://www.cairn-rescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/cairnterrierrescue/

Canaan Dog

Canadian Eskimo Dog
http://canadianeskimodogclub.com/page28.htm

Cane Corso
http://www.canecorsouk.com/rescue.htm
http://canecorsoukmolosserrescue.co.uk/

Catalan Sheepdog
http://catalansheepdogclub.co.uk/catalan-sheepdog-rescue/

Caucasian Shepherd Dog
https://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/Caucasian-Shepherd-Rescue-UK-i-490.html

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel
http://www.easterncavalier.co.uk/rescue.htm
http://humbersidecavalier.co.uk/rescue.htm
http://www.midlandcavalier.co.uk/rescue.php
http://www.thescottishcavalierclub.co.uk/rescueservice.htm
http://www.cavalierrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/CavalierRescueUk/
http://www.southerncavalier.co.uk/
http://www.thecavalierclub.co.uk/rescue/map/regmap.htm

Cesky Terrier
http://cesky-terrier-club.co.uk/?page_id=17

Chesapeake Bay Retriever
http://www.chesapeakebayretrieverclub.co.uk/rescue.html

Chihuahua
http://www.the-british-chihuahua-club.org.uk/contactrescue.php
http://www.ukchihuahuarescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/UK-Chihuahua-Rescue-403982549760916/
http://www.chihuahuarescue.co.uk/

Chinese Crested
https://www.chinesecrestedclubofgb.co.uk/

Chow-Chow

Cirnecco Dell'Etna

Clumber Spaniel
http://www.clumberspanielclub.co.uk/?page_id=42

Cockapoo
http://www.cockapoorescuegb.org/

Cocker Spaniel
http://www.thecockerspanielclub.co.uk/rescue.htm
http://www.cockerspanielclubofscotland.co.uk/cocker-rescue/
http://www.caessr.org.uk/

Collie (Rough & Smooth)
http://collierescueroughandsmoothuk.weebly.com/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/376322132451399/
http://www.roughcollierescue.org.uk/

Coton De Tulear
http://www.cotondetulearclub.co.uk/welfare/

Curly Coated Retriever
http://www.curlycoatedretrieverclub.co.uk/rescue/

*D*

Dachshund
http://dachshundrescue.org.uk/
http://theredfoundation.net/

Dalmatian
http://www.britishdalmatianclub.org.uk/welfare/
http://www.dalmatianwelfare.co.uk/

Dandie Dinmont Terrier

Deerhound
http://www.deerhound.co.uk/Contacts/RescueCord.htm

Dobermann
http://www.dobermannrescueuk.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/DobermannRescueUK/
http://www.fondofdobermanns.org.uk/
https://www.dobermannsinneed.org/
http://dobermannrehome.co.uk/needing-homes/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/77651961026/about/
https://www.dobermann-rescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/dobermannrescue/about/
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheDobermannTrust/about/?ref=page_internal

Dogue De Bordeaux
http://ddb-rr.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/doguedebordeauxrehomingandrescueuk/
http://www.ddbwelfare.org.uk/

Doodles (various)
http://www.doodletrust.com/

*E*

English Pointer
https://www.englishpointerrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/Pointerrescueservice/?ref=br_rs

English Setter
http://www.englishsetterrescue.co.uk/happyendings.html
https://www.facebook.com/englishsetterrescueUK/

English Toy Terrier

English Springer Spaniel
http://www.essw.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/EnglishSpringerSpanielWelfare/
http://springerrescuescotland.org/
https://www.facebook.com/Springer-Rescue-for-Scotland-155669937799321/
http://www.springerrescue.org.uk/
http://www.justspringersrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/JustSpringersRescue/
https://www.englishspringerrescue.co.uk/
https://www.nessr.net/
https://www.facebook.com/SpringerRescue

Entlebucher Mountain Dog
http://entlebucher.co.uk/club/rescue/

Estrela Mountain Dog
http://www.estrelamountaindogassociation.co.uk/welfare-rescue/
https://www.facebook.com/EMDwelfareandrescue/
http://www.emdc-uk.com/rescue.html

Eurasier
http://www.eurasiersociety.org.uk/rescue.html


----------



## simplysardonic

*F
*
Field Spaniel
http://www.fieldspanielsociety.co.uk/rescue .html

Finnish Lapphund
http://www.finnishlapphund-club.co.uk/rehoming.htm

Finnish Spitz
http://finnishspitzsociety.co.uk/uk-ireland-breeders-2/rescue-finnish-spitz/

Flat Coated Retriever
http://www.flatcoated-retriever-society.org/rescue
https://www.flatcoated-retriever.info/

Fox Terrier (Smooth & Wirehaired)
http://www.foxterrierrescue.co.uk/
http://www.wirefoxterrierassociation.co.uk/welfare.html

Foxhound
https://foxhoundwelfareuk.jimdo.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Foxhound-Welfare-UK-153572418042328/

French Bulldog
http://www.frenchbulldogrescuegb.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/249790878517571/
http://www.frenchbulldogwelfaretrust.com/
https://frenchbulldogsaviours.org/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1661699677395345/
https://www.phoenixfrenchbulldogrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/156919348122373/

*G*

German Pinscher
http://www.thegermanpinscher.co.uk/fostering--adoption.html

German Pointer (Longhair, Shorthair & Wirehair)
http://www.gsprescue-uk.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/GSP-Rescue-UK-1670947966551941/
http://www.gsprescuesw.co.uk/
http://www.gsprescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/GspRescueServices/
https://www.facebook.com/germanwirehairedpointerrescueuk/

German Shepherd Dog
http://www.ukgermanshepherdrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/uk.gsr/
https://www.facebook.com/ukgsr/
http://www.german-shepherd-rescue-scotland.org.uk/
http://www.garbosgsdrescue.co.uk/
https://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/
http://gsrelite.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/gsrelite/
https://www.gsd2000.com/
http://www.lancsgsdrescue.co.uk/
http://egsr.org/
http://www.southwestgsdrescue.org.uk/
http://www.vigilgsdrescue.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/VigilGSDRescue
http://www.german-shepherd-rescue-hampshire.org.uk/
https://www.cgsr.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/CentralGermanShepherdRescue/about/
http://www.germanshepherdwestessex.co.uk/
https://www.iwantagsd.com/
https://second-chances.com/
http://www.germanshepherdrescuesurrey.com/
http://southerncountiesgsdrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCountiesGermanShepherdRescue
http://www.gsdwelfarefund.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/germanshepherddogwelfarefund?ref=ts&fref=ts
http://www.biggsd.com/

German Spitz (Klein & Mittel)
http://www.germanspitzrescue.co.uk/
http://www.gsboc.co.uk/pge.php?page=33

Giant Schnauzer
Glen of Imaal Terrier
Golden Retriever
Gordon Setter
Grand Bleu de Gascogne
Great Dane

Great Swiss Mountain Dog
http://www.bearrescuerehoming.co.uk/

Greenland Dog

Griffon (Various, inc Fauve de Bretagne)
http://adoptagriffon.org.uk/

Greyhound
BGOA
http://www.retiredgreyhounds.info/
Birmingham Greyhound Protection
https://www.birminghamgreyhoundprotection.org/
Celia Cross Greyhound Trust
https://www.celiacross.co.uk/
Fen Bank Greyhound Sanctuary
http://fenbankgreyhounds.co.uk/
Forever Hounds Trust
https://foreverhoundstrust.org/
https://www.facebook.com/ForeverHoundsTrust/
GRACE Greyhound Rescue
http://www.grace-greyhoundrescue.co.uk/
Greenfields Greyhound Rescue
http://www.greenfieldsgreyhoundrescue.co.uk/
Greyhound Gap
https://www.greyhoundgap.org.uk/
Greyhound and Lurcher Rescue
http://www.greyhoundandlurcherrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/greyhoundandlurcherrescue
Greyhound Rescue
https://www.greyhoundrescue.org.uk/
Greyhound Rescue Wales
http://greyhoundrescuewales.co.uk/
Greyhound Trust (Nationwide branches)
https://www.greyhoundtrust.org.uk/
Hector's Greyhound Rescue
http://www.hectorsgreyhoundrescue.org/greyhounds-for-rehoming.html
Jersey Greyhound Rescue
http://www.jerseygreyhoundrescue.org.uk/
Kent Greyhound Rescue
http://www.kentgreyhoundrescue.com/
Lincolnshire Greyhound Trust
http://community.lincolnshire.gov.uk/lincolnshiregreyhoundtrust/
Norfolk Greyhound Rescue
http://norfolkgreyhoundrescue.co.uk/
Northumberland Greyhound Rescue
http://northumberlandgreyhoundrescue.org.uk/
Tia Rescue
https://www.tia-rescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/TiaGreyhoundAndLurcherRescue/

Griffon Bruxelloise
*
H*
Hamiltonstovare
Havanese
Hovawart
Hungarian Kuvasz
Hungarian Puli
Hungarian Pumi
Hungarian Vizsla

*I*
Ibizan Hound

Irish Setter
http://www.irishsetterrescue.org.uk/

Irish Terrier
Irish Water Spaniel
Irish Wolfhound
Italian Greyhound
Italian Spinone

*J*

Jack Russell Terrier
https://www.jackrussellterrierrescueuk.org/

Japanese Chin
Japanese Shiba Inu
Japanese Spitz


----------



## simplysardonic

*K*
Keeshond
Kerry Blue Terrier
King Charles Spaniel
Komondor
Kooikerhondje
Korean Jindo
Korthals Griffon

*L*

Labrador Retriever
Labrador Rescue Northwest
http://www.homealabrador.net/index.html

Lagotto Romagnolo
Lakeland Terrier
Lancashire Heeler
Large Munsterlander

Leonberger
https://www.facebook.com/groups/651235681603330/about/

Lhasa Apso
Lowchen

Lurcher
http://www.southernlurcherrescue.org.uk/

*M*
Maltese
Manchester Terrier
Maremma Sheepdog
Mastiff
Miniature Pinscher
Miniature Schnauzer

*N*
Neapolitan Mastiff
Newfoundland
Norfolk Terrier
Norwegian Buhund
Norwegian Elkhound
Norwich Terrier
Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever

*O*
Old English Sheepdog
Otterhound


----------



## simplysardonic

*P*
Papillon
Parson Russell Terrier
Pekingese
Pharaoh Hound
Picardy Sheepdog
Picardy Spaniel

Pointer (various)
http://www.rehomingcypruspointers.co.uk/dogs-available
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1473969572890940/about/

Polish Lowland Sheepdog
Pomeranian
Poodle

Portuguese Podenco
http://www.podencofriends.com/
https://www.facebook.com/PodencoFriends

Portuguese Water Dog
Pug
Pyernean Mastiff
Pyrenean Mountain Dog
Pyrenean Sheepdog

*R*
Rhodesian Ridgeback

Rottweiler
http://www.bearrescuerehoming.co.uk/

Russian Black Terrier
Russian Toy Terrier

*S*
Saluki
Samoyed
Schipperke
Schnauzer
Scottish Terrier
Sealyhan Terrier
Segugio Italiano

Setters (general)
https://www.settusfree.org.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/pg/settusfree/about/?ref=page_internal

Shar Pei
Shetland Sheepdog
Shih Tzu

Siberian Husky
http://www.starsrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/starsrescueuk/
https://www.8belowhuskyrescue.org/
https://www.facebook.com/8BelowHuskyRescue/

Skye Terrier
Sloughi
Slovakian Rough Haired Pointer
Small Munsterlander
Soft Coated Wheaten terrier

Spaniels (general)
http://www.saveourspaniels.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/996648963740899/about/

Spanish Water Dog
St. Bernard

Staffordshire Bull Terrier
https://staffieandstrayrescue.co.uk/

Swedish Lapphund
Swedish Vallhund
Sussex Spaniel

*T*

Terriers (general)
http://www.terrierrescue.co.uk/westies-scotties-and-cairns/
http://www.terriersos.com/

Tibetan Mastiff
Tibetan Spaniel
Tibetan Terrier

Turkish Kangal Dog
http://www.karasrescue.co.uk/
https://www.facebook.com/KARASRescue/


----------



## simplysardonic

*W*
Weimaraner
Welsh Corgi
Welsh Springer Spaniel
Welsh Terrier

West Highland White Terrier
http://www.westierescueuk.org.uk/
http://westierehoming.net/
https://westierescuescheme.org.uk/
http://www.westiesinneed.co.uk/

Whippet
White Swiss Shepherd

*X*
Xoloitzcuintle

*Y*
Yorkshire Terrier


----------

